# What would you take?



## culloden (2 Feb 2004)

Some friends of mine here in the states(we are all ex military) got into this debate of what kit would you take with you into combat if you had a choice? Everything from uniforms to kit to weapons.
Here‘s my choice:
BDUs: Rhodesian pattern made out of rip-stop
Kit:British assault vest with a Camelback
Wepaons:M1A with an E stock. And a Kimber Custom 2 for the pistol.
Anyway, what would you Canucks use?
Just wondering  :akimbo:


----------



## AlphaCharlie (2 Feb 2004)

My hockey stick and some maple syrup.

yarrr!


----------



## Yllw_Ninja (2 Feb 2004)

My custom elastic gun...outfitted with top quality clothspin and screws and a big bag of those wide elastics...and my moms best cooking pot *for a helmet* and a big red cape and my mittens and a small lunch...oh and i can‘t forget to put my underwear overtop long johns    i‘ll be the talk of the town


----------



## culloden (2 Feb 2004)

heheheheheheheheheh : )


----------



## Evan (3 Feb 2004)

it all depends on the terrain for me, i would take british bdu‘s,aussie tac vest, mini 14( i always wanted to shoot some one with one of those) and my side arm would be a para ordance P14-45(canadian handgun), and i like boonie hats, so no metal pots for me


----------



## chrisf (3 Feb 2004)

I don‘t think clothing really matters. I‘d take a larger tank then anything the opposing force has. If I couldn‘t find that, then I‘d bring a larger missile. 

Beyond that, I could be naked. 

My fish belly white complexion makes great cam in the winter.


----------



## Franko (3 Feb 2004)

Leopard 2 A5 with upgraded armour package. APFSDS-DU and HESH with a nice mix of WP for cookin‘.

And an echelon to back us up with the bullets, beans and go juice. Mechs with EVERY part we‘d need(not these days but this is a dream right?)

Clothing? Covvies and boots, black beret(my helmet is 46 ton of steel and sex appeal) with Dragoon hatbadge.

Hooked into the ICS a CD player with such classics as "Ride the Lightening" or "Crazy Train" or "Damage Inc." etc

Oh to have an unlimited budget......

Regards


----------



## koalorka (3 Feb 2004)

> Originally posted by AlphaCharlie:
> [qb] My hockey stick and some maple syrup.
> 
> yarrr! [/qb]


Hahahaha, thats good.


----------



## Lexi (3 Feb 2004)

Hmm....
I‘ll have to think on that one. I‘d bring a hockey stick definitely, (to shmack people with,) a nice warm winter toque, (in the colours of red and white,) pencils to throw at people... aAaAaAand.. a few good friends to die with!


----------



## Infanteer (3 Feb 2004)

Soldiers for the most part don‘t have the option, so the question is redundant.


----------



## GGHG_Cadet (3 Feb 2004)

I would take a lacrosse stick, some poutine and a t-shirt with the oath of allegiance to the beaver on it.


----------



## AlphaCharlie (3 Feb 2004)

Oh yeah, as Lexi said... I would also bring a toque.


----------



## Sh0rtbUs (3 Feb 2004)

my gun, balls and gum


----------



## Korus (3 Feb 2004)

> Leopard 2 A5 with upgraded armour package


Ahh.. such a fine looking beast, IMHO.. I love one just to drive around town.. traffic jam? no problem, you can ride over it in style. BUAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!


----------



## AlphaCharlie (3 Feb 2004)

realistically... prolly standard canadian kit but with a G36E as rifle and Colt 1911 as sidearm.

and a jet.


----------



## koalorka (3 Feb 2004)

I would equip myself with the traditional Canadian red flanel camouflage pattern uniform, which blends in with the natural surroundings of my local pub just superbly. My weapon of choice would probably be an empty bottle of Labatte, and a hockey stick, which I occasionally use for my infamous beaver-hunting trips.


----------



## culloden (3 Feb 2004)

Soldiers for the most part don‘t have the option, so the question is redundant.


No kidding. I was one, this is just a WHAT IF


----------



## Slumsofsackville (3 Feb 2004)

money, pay off ppl etc. 100$ to not shoot me. ZThank you.


----------



## Enzo (4 Feb 2004)

Like the preferences shown towards the .45. Kimber & Para Ordinance are fine choices, I like both. Had to say that, love the .45.

Aside from that, my Canucks jersey, iPod, bungies, tobasco sauce & Baby wipes.


----------



## Enzo (4 Feb 2004)

Oh

And a crate of KD & "Eat Mores."


----------



## sgtdixon (4 Feb 2004)

Case, 1 Ea, ALexander Keiths India Pale Ale
Mugs, Draught, 1 ea
DVD Disc, 1 per plt, "Strange Brew", "FUBAR"
Tv-Dvd Combo, 1 per Plt
Longjohns, w/assflap, 1 ea
Touques, Red, with fuzzy ball, 1 ea


Wait a minute....

I already have those


----------



## Lexi (4 Feb 2004)

> Originally posted by FUBAR:
> [qb] I would equip myself with the traditional Canadian red flanel camouflage pattern uniform, which blends in with the natural surroundings of my local pub just superbly. My weapon of choice would probably be an empty bottle of Labatte, and a hockey stick, which I occasionally use for my infamous beaver-hunting trips. [/qb]


Thing is, mate, beer bottles are only good once. You can only shmack someone over the head so many times before it‘s reduced to shards of glass...


----------



## Marauder (6 Feb 2004)

I‘d take seven other like minded, blackhearted b@stards who are also ill-tempered, angry at the world, devoid of mercy, and who shoot at marksman levels. The rest is window dressing. The man makes the soldier, not the kit.


----------



## OLD SCHOOL (6 Feb 2004)

Marauder, I think I love you.


----------



## KeV (6 Feb 2004)

I would take CADPAT as my BDU, XM8 (yes it‘s ugly, but it sure does the job. And it‘s HK!)the SR-47, or just our good old C7A1 as my primary and a .45 Para as my secondary weapon.

 http://www.hk-usa.com/pages/military-le/rifles-carbines/xm8.html 

 http://quarterbore.com/kac/sr47.html 

Can‘t go wrong with these babies.


----------



## Ex-Dragoon (7 Feb 2004)

Why take an Xm8 when its never been proven? The Ross Rifle was supposedly a good weapon as well until they got it in field conditions.


----------



## KeV (7 Feb 2004)

> Originally posted by Ex-Dragoon:
> [qb] Why take an Xm8 when its never been proven? The Ross Rifle was supposedly a good weapon as well until they got it in field conditions. [/qb]


Yes it‘s true.

Basically it‘s almost exact as the G36K but with a couple of different things. The G36K is one of the best guns around the world.


----------



## Redeye (7 Feb 2004)

The Ross‘ problem was that it wasn‘t soldier-proof.  Fantastic, highly accurate rifle, but a little complex to strip and assemble without paying attention.  Most of its problems arose from soldiers putting the bolt in upside down, which was very easy to do.


----------

